# gallons in a bag of fox farm soil?



## bejohnst (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey guys how many gallons are in a standard bag for Fox Farm Ocean Forest? I need to fill up 15 (5) gallon pots and want to know how many bags to get. Also what are you guys paying per bag? They go for 20 US dollars around here... is that what you guys are finding?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 20, 2006)

1 cu. ft  = 7.48 gallons    the bags i buy are 1 cubic foot, since 15 - 5 gallon pots is 75 gallons youll need about 10 bags. dont pack them too tight and 10 or 11 bags should do.  im not sure what the price was be it was 20-25 bucks a bag here too.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 20, 2006)

1.5s at $20


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you guys reuse your soil from grow to grow? I've been growing a bit but never on this scale... I can't beleive its gonna cost like 200 bucks in soil alone each grow.. damn


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 20, 2006)

You might want to add some airation into the soil so that will take us some space. I also would recommend 2-3 inches of pea type gravel on the bottom also to help drainage if you were not already going to do so.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 20, 2006)

thats a good call and will help save a buck or two. I have access to smone rivver stones, about 2-3" in length by about 1" high. Think these are two big?


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 21, 2006)

Fox Farm already has aireation right from the factory. one fills 3- 5 gal. pots with one bag.
If you want it to go farther add three 3" of drain mterial in the bottom might get another 1/2 pot. but Fox Farm doesn't need anything extra it's all in there. 

Damn Roor, glad I live here FF is only $8.49 a bag!


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn! only 9 bucks a bag! Are you in the US?


----------



## ROOR (Sep 21, 2006)

got a link or url?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 21, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Fox Farm already has aireation right from the factory. one fills 3- 5 gal. pots with one bag.
> If you want it to go farther add three 3" of drain mterial in the bottom might get another 1/2 pot. but Fox Farm doesn't need anything extra it's all in there.
> 
> Damn Roor, glad I live here FF is only $8.49 a bag!


 
Humboldt Co?


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 22, 2006)

No, Mendocino Co. 

The extra cost is probably due to shipping. I was visiting in Carson City Nv. last summer and visited a local nursery there , FF was $20 a bag too!


----------

